# What's your Score ?



## ExtremeAcres

Ok...I'm gonna try and start a new thread here... I dont know if this goes against some peoples strategies (as it very well might...and if so ...so be it)

and While Im a noob...and plan on _*competing *_...I'm not so serious as to have (or keep) any secrets... I'm here more _to learn ...and satisfy my own listening pleasures First_... and compete 2nd ...and to be honest the real reason Im _competing_ ...is to be judged by experts (and learn from THAT)... NOT to beat other competitors or "be the best"

with That said... Id like to start a thread.... where anyone who wants to ...can post their scores ...from whatever MECA events they go to ...and we can talk about things based off that ...and get a general sense of How well some cars are set up for competition ....

ALSO ...this could be a thread that Could be referred back to (Ie. I plan on posting my scores here every event.... so ...at the end of the year ...Me or anyone who's interested ...could see how I've improved (or went backwards)with my car over the this season ...LOL ) 

feel free to put your SQL scores ...your vehicle and setup...your class... your RTA score if you've ever done it ...your SPL scores if Thats a measurement you've had done ... your install scores if that's where you shine ... and So On ! (also Put the date and location of the event it will help references Im sure)


----------



## ExtremeAcres

Hi ....my name is Christian damian...and I'm an Audio-aholic.... :laugh: j/k

ok...My first Event was in Murfreesboro TN ..with MECA in Jan of 2010

Car listed in My Sig. 06 Crown Vic...in the stock class... with a KISS setup

SQL score was 54.5 
RTA score was 26 or 28 I forget 
and SPL I hit a 132.2 Db

these are my first scores at my first event... i'm hoping to inmrove on all 3 of them next week... I'm confident at least 2 of them will improve for sure...

So who else out there ? the only other car I know of their scores (is Kirks World class Acura) he got a 92 in _SQL masters class_ the same day I was there... i havent got to hear the heavenly sounds yet from his ride...but i'm guessing _not to many_ have EVER scored that high...

So what I'm really interested in is.... ALL those inbetweeners (inbetween the noobs like me In the 50's and the Pros like kirk in the 90's ...there's GOT to be tons of guys in the 60's 70's and 80's .... what's your best score ? and what was your setup ?

:snacks:


----------



## ExtremeAcres

Feb 27th Comp ..in Murfreesboro TN

changes from last month to this month are :
adjusted T/A (with the help of Jason) and tightened up center stage
adjusted graphic EQ to enhance some areas... 
changed 10" sub from Alpine 1043E to Boston G3104 (in same box)

I improved my SQ score... and that's about it ...

SQ 61/100 
RTA 26/40
SPL 132 Db

I'm still set up with passive crossovers... and My next adventure is to go Active ...and hopefully be able to increase SQ and RTA ...


----------



## ErinH

I like this idea… Ipersonally don’t mind sharing, but not sure if others would want to be more secretive. 

Would be cool if we could scan our scoresheets so we can see how each others’ cars break down. For instance, one person here may score better on width than me. When I listen to their car I can listen for that to get a better idea of what I should shoot for.


Anyway, I’ll play along.

Erin Hardison
2006 Civic LX Sedan
Competing in Modex SQL only. No RTA or Install for me.

First and second comp I went to was in 2008. I scored a 78 and a 67 respectively. I pwnt myself that second time. LOL!
I laid out in 2009 because we were building a house and I was constantly switching things around, too. Just didn’t have the money or the time to compete, not to mention a completed system. 

First comp of 2010 was on 2/27 @ Murfreesboro. 
Scored an 86. 
Things I changed from 2008? Amps, processor, headunit, and tweeters. 


No plans to change anything at all. I’m done buying and changing out gear. Hopefully I can just keep working on fine tuning things, get input from judges, friends, and competitors and maybe get to Finals this year. I may not be able to get to that point, but that’s the ultimate goal.


PS: How ironic is your name?! Christian Damian?!   
(how many times have you heard that? )


----------



## ExtremeAcres

bikinpunk said:


> PS: How ironic is your name?! Christian Damian?!
> (how many times have you heard that? )


yeah...it'd be more scary if Damian was spelled _Damien_... short story... back in college...a couple administrative ladies used to play a game ...and take names and figure out what Kind of _character_ they might be in a movie or a play......... they told me ...... that in their game ...here's what they came up with for my name (and it was pretty creative imo)

Christian Damian = a character in a movie... that is a priest...who is having affairs with some women from the congregation...and might even have some other _unholy _attributes...i forget the other details though...but im sure you can get the jist ...and see how they had fun with this name ...LOL 


as for your suggestions on this thread...great ideas !... I have my scoresheets in my build log...so anyone could look and compare when we are at a comp or show ... then we can all listen for the_ echo_ in my car (on track 3 at volume 20 before and up to 45 seconds ) I'm gonna have fun trying to fix that one ...hehe..


----------



## David_Edwards

Highest score for the 2010 season for me---90/100 SQL
Highest score I have ever posted--92/100 

I have averaged over an 84/100 and have been undefeated for 2 straight years.


----------



## Mic10is

David_Edwards said:


> Highest score for the 2010 season for me---90/100 SQL
> Highest score I have ever posted--92/100
> 
> I have averaged over an 84/100 and have been undefeated for 2 straight years.


Leave it to Dave to throw off the Curve and ruin the fun for everyone!!


----------



## David_Edwards

Mic10is said:


> IASCA World Finals Champion,2003/2004



Yeah Mic....like you have room to talk..


----------



## Mic10is

David_Edwards said:


> Yeah Mic....like you have room to talk..


i didnt get into the 80s in MECA until FINALS!!! Mr.Undefeated!!!


----------



## ragnaroksq

Mic10is said:


> i didnt get into the 80s in MECA until FINALS!!! Mr.Undefeated!!!


undefeated, huh? ask him if he is undefeated in 3 months lol it's on like donkey kong edwards :mean:


----------



## ExtremeAcres

hahah... YEAH ! ... a couple heavy hitters comin in here to school us :book2:

but seriously ... props to you guys for your Obvious great sounding vehicles and for your successes competing in the past years...

just a couple more vehicles that Im hoping to get a listen to at one point this Spring Summer or fall :ears:

Thanks for sharing .... (and I love to see the competative spirit of ragnarok ! ) you go get 'em dude !!! :laugh:

Me right Now = :dunce: hopefully me by the end of this year = :scholar:

Im gonna go and look if ya'll have build logs so I can see what kind of "head full of crazy" you got going on ...


----------



## David_Edwards

ragnaroksq said:


> undefeated, huh? ask him if he is undefeated in 3 months lol it's on like donkey kong edwards :mean:


Mr. Webster....you are the reason why I started doing this...but pimp slapping you around will be fun!! :laugh::laugh:


Vanilla Gorilla RULES!!!


----------



## Velozity

ExtremeAcres and mdbayler, looking at the 2/27 results on the MECA site it doesn't show your Team DIYMA affiliation. Did you guys list it? Bikinpunk has it listed on his.


----------



## ragnaroksq

David_Edwards said:


> Mr. Webster....you are the reason why I started doing this...but pimp slapping you around will be fun!! :laugh::laugh:
> 
> 
> Vanilla Gorilla RULES!!!


pimp slap? k..like i said..3 months and we will see.


----------



## ragnaroksq

ExtremeAcres said:


> Thanks for sharing .... (and I love to see the competative spirit of ragnarok ! ) you go get 'em dude !!! :laugh:


lol I met dave a few years ago at a local show and basically had to force him to compete. Now I must destroy the monster that i have created 

by the way, good luck this season and hope to see you at some shows. if you live close to roanoke virginia, there is a show on sunday.


----------



## ErinH

Velozity said:


> ExtremeAcres and mdbayler, looking at the 2/27 results on the MECA site it doesn't show your Team DIYMA affiliation. Did you guys list it? Bikinpunk has it listed on his.


I know I heard Mike tell them, so I'm sure he wrote it down.


----------



## ExtremeAcres

Velozity said:


> ExtremeAcres and mdbayler, looking at the 2/27 results on the MECA site it doesn't show your Team DIYMA affiliation. Did you guys list it? Bikinpunk has it listed on his.



It is written on my scoresheet... and I remember telling Chris about it (the SPL judge who took sign ups that morn)
dang it ... I'll guess I'll have to call steve and ask what's up ... they must be concerned about our _domination factor_... and they're trying to keep us down  ....LOL


----------



## ExtremeAcres

Velozity said:


> ExtremeAcres and mdbayler, looking at the 2/27 results on the MECA site it doesn't show your Team DIYMA affiliation. Did you guys list it? Bikinpunk has it listed on his.


I cant even find the results or any info on a team diyma at MECA site...

I am on dial up ...so it is difficult to navigate some sites... is it just me (or have others had trouble at MECAs site ?) what's wierd is ...even on dial up ...I can sometimes navigate even large sites...... but this MECA site... just doesnt seem to be easy to get around . oh well... I'm gonna keep pluggin away .


----------



## ExtremeAcres

ok...i just caught a glimpse of everything... they did not list Mike or myself as DIYMA (Except ...for RTA ...they DID put DIYMA next to my name ...but NOT mikes  ) but for Amatuer stock ...they have nothing in the TEAm section next to my name...

just curious... cause mike has Zapco and something else next to his name... could it be a conflict of team status ? like if Mike is on TEAM zapco, then their not recognizing the Diyma ? ...


Wierd... oh well...

I gotta concentrate on going Active in the next couple of weeks... woohoo !


----------



## sqhhr

My name is Gabriel Hughes. I'm competing in the street class this year. 

My score so far this year kinda stinks but first show out. 61.5 I know its got a lot more potential than that. Last year and year before I averaged around 67. I believe there is 80's in the future (fingers crossed). Atleast that's the goal. I wanna give Aaron and Mike some competition since master Kirk moved up. Looking forward to a great year. See you guys at April fools fest. Also Dave be looking for you at Esn I wanna hear those hybrids.


----------



## mdbayler

Velozity said:


> ExtremeAcres and mdbayler, looking at the 2/27 results on the MECA site it doesn't show your Team DIYMA affiliation. Did you guys list it? Bikinpunk has it listed on his.


I put DIYMA as one of my teams on my score sheet. My guess is that they didn't bother to look at the team since I already had team affiliations from previous events. I'll try to contact Steve to get this resolved.

As for teams, I am representing Team Wild Bills which is my _local_ shop (60 miles away but worth the drive, even when others are closer), Team DIYMA as what they refer to as an _industry_ team, and Team Zapco as a manufacturer team.

I think my best score in the last two years has been an 81.5. I'm really happy with the 78 that I scored on Saturday, so hopefully there are a few more points in there that can be tuned into play. I think my most satisfying score was being 3.7 behind Kirk and 3.5 behind Aaron at Finals last year. That was after totally changing the front stage and only hitting one show before Finals. I think I have done a few things to improve my situation since then so hopefully some more good tuning will allow my scores to continue to rise.

Mike.


----------



## KP

Try to score every other day and twice on Sat and Sun.


----------



## ErinH

AcuraTLSQ said:


> Try


key word for me


----------



## sqhhr

I got the car retuned saturday. It's ready for April Fools Fest now. I drove over two hours for the tune, but wow it was worth it. Now I just gotta fix a couple minor issues and get a retune again. I would say that 61.5 is a mere thing of the past. bye bye.


----------



## HiVi Guy

I cannot wait to hear the HHR again. I bet it sounds really nice!


----------



## ramos

ragnaroksq said:


> pimp slap? k..like i said..3 months and we will see.


Yall keep bickering back and forth, while I back hand the both of you from the shadows


----------



## ragnaroksq

ramos said:


> Yall keep bickering back and forth, while I back hand the both of you from the shadows


I will put you in the retirement community also big guy


----------



## ramos

Gotta beat me first sweety LOL


----------



## ragnaroksq

ramos said:


> Gotta beat me first sweety LOL


unfortunately my plans were derailed today lol don't worry, i'm coming for you and it will be very soon.


----------



## DAT

I vote no on HAT speakers.


----------



## highly

Well, I finally get to add my penny to this thread! Went to a Locals Night (my first competition) and scored a 65/100. I'm 5'9" and 160# and didn't consider the impact that a 6'2" "full sized" judge would have to the soundstage, so as a result the stage was low and to the right. I corrected the seat position for him after judging and he felt it was a significant improvement. I have a feeling my next post will be a LOT better!

BTW, is there anywhere on the MECA site that I should put my team affiliation? I looked but came up emptyhanded.

-Todd


----------



## ErinH

I did worse today (as I believe most everyone did today, unfortunately). Got a 71. All part of the learning experience.
Got some things to try to work on. Try, try again. 


PS: Christian, we missed you today, man.


----------



## Velozity

highly said:


> Well, I finally get to add my penny to this thread! Went to a Locals Night (my first competition) and scored a 65/100. I'm 5'9" and 160# and didn't consider the impact that a 6'2" "full sized" judge would have to the soundstage, so as a result the stage was low and to the right. I corrected the seat position for him after judging and he felt it was a significant improvement. I have a feeling my next post will be a LOT better!
> 
> BTW, is there anywhere on the MECA site that I should put my team affiliation? I looked but came up emptyhanded.
> 
> -Todd




Congrats on your first comp! You put your team affiliation on the scoresheet. You can probably call them and have them fix it.


----------



## Velozity

bikinpunk said:


> I did worse today (as I believe most everyone did today, unfortunately). Got a 71. All part of the learning experience.
> Got some things to try to work on. Try, try again.
> 
> 
> PS: Christian, we missed you today, man.





Did you make any drastic changes from the first comp?


----------



## ErinH

actually, I made a few changes to the midbass/subbass and actually, IMO, had it much better than last time. It focused and tightened up midbass, and allowed me to bring in the subbass more, get more impact but still have the bass up front while differentiating bass guitar/kick. 

No comments specifically there. Mainly on the lower/upper midrange, which I personally enjoy.

Such is life...


----------



## mdbayler

I scored a 75.5 today. Vinny felt the bass in my system had the impact he was looking for. He indicated mine was a little _heavy_ (I think meaning not tightly focused) in the midrange (somewhere around 800 Hz maybe). I guess I (and likely the 'punk) need to do some listening there and see if I can figure out the issue. 

Vinny indicated that he thought everyone's systems were being effected by the weather conditions today. Hopefully sunny days and better scores are on the way.


----------



## Boostedrex

Erin,

It's very possible that you just had a more tight/demanding judge this time around. Remember when we were talking about that when I was down there last?

Congrats to everybody who competed at this last one though. 

Zach


----------



## AlpineAndy

My name is Andrew Mitchell, I compete for Team Innovative and Team Hybrids.
In 2009 I was in Amateur Street.
SQL AMA 61.5/70
SQL Full 88.5/100
In 2010 I am in Street
SQL ?


----------



## chefhow

69.5 at Blue Ridge Bike Fest. Not bad for my rookie show.


----------



## Mic10is

chefhow said:


> 69.5 at Blue Ridge Bike Fest. Not bad for my rookie show.


Congrats Rookie!!
1st place on a tie breaker!!!

Team PA making its mark!


----------



## highly

Great job! Congrats, chefhow!


----------



## ragnaroksq

good job chef. nice meeting you today and keep up the good work with the car


----------



## chefhow

ragnaroksq said:


> good job chef. nice meeting you today and keep up the good work with the car


Thanks for the input, it was great to meet you today as well. I can't wait to see and hear your car


----------



## sqhhr

Well the last two shows have been nice improvements over the first one. April fools fest I got a 75, and getting beat by Baylor by half a point. I had the midbass detuned to much but oh well. Lay'd out at the park show Saturday I got a 77.7. There was only three sq cars there each in different classes so we all won. I did manage best is show this time out. My imaging was a tad off, from me moving tweeters up. Hopefully eighties are just a tune or two away.


----------



## chefhow

sqhhr said:


> Well the last two shows have been nice improvements over the first one. April fools fest I got a 75, and getting beat by Baylor by half a point. I had the midbass detuned to much but oh well. Lay'd out at the park show Saturday I got a 77.7. There was only three sq cars there each in different classes so we all won. I did manage best is show this time out. My imaging was a tad off, from me moving tweeters up. Hopefully eighties are just a tune or two away.


Congrats!!


----------



## Velozity

Mic10is said:


> 1st place on a tie breaker!!!





...Congrats Chef! We know what we have to do!


----------



## chefhow

78 today at Spring Fling I. Congrats to Mike on his win!!


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

chefhow said:


> 78 today at Spring Fling I. Congrats to Mike on his win!!



Wow a 78!

Congrats on the 2nd place and a 9 point improvement over you first show. I see 80's in your near future. Now go get that H701 installed and do some real tunning.


----------



## Mic10is

H-Audio - AKA - Here-I-Come said:


> Wow a 78!
> 
> Congrats on the 2nd place and a 9 point improvement over you first show. I see 80's in your near future. Now go get that H701 installed and do some real tunning.


thats how he got the 78!! We could have done more tuning if I didnt spend 2hrs diagnosing a bad RCA input problem.


----------



## chefhow

Mic10is said:


> thats how he got the 78!! We could have done more tuning if I didnt spend 2hrs diagnosing a bad RCA input problem.


I got a new set of cables from Mike yesterday that I am going to run tomorrow and get those old nasty ones out of the car.


----------



## ErinH

78.5 today. 

good comments from the judge. a few specifics to work on. Making improvements in certain areas. Progressin...


----------



## chefhow

Great Job Erin!!! Congrats on the win


----------



## Mic10is

chefhow said:


> I got a new set of cables from Mike yesterday that I am going to run tomorrow and get those old nasty ones out of the car.


Just say the word when you want some real cables. they take about a day to make and about 2 days in transit time.


----------



## Velozity

69.5 Blue Ridge Bike Fest- 3rd on tiebreaker (Chef won)
78.5 Spring Fling 1- Best of Show
78 Spring Fling 2- Best of Show


Thanks for the accolades, Chef. Your score was well-deserved as I could tell your improvements. That 701 is a beast of a processor. Enjoy those RCAs, they cost me a mint! I hope we continue to get better together. There's some stiff competition out there but if we work at it I think we can be in the trophy mix in October...


Congrats on the score improvement and win , Erin!! Team DIYMA is on the come up baby!


----------



## ExtremeAcres

Congrats to ALL you guys on the solid scores...

I've been out of touch lately with some life rearrangement projects going on (getting ready to move sometime soon)(preparing a camper to live in till I find a place to set up my next homefront)

I'm still planning on coming out (hopefully the next local event) ...I got my Caps in to go active...i just have to do the switch ... (and my cohort and teacher (hiViguy...jason) up and moved outta state (diving into bigger and better projects) ... so I'm once again scared to do this totally on my own ...and I'll probably wait till the day before the next show...and set my car up active.... and then let one of the veterans help me to safely tune it in.  glad they dont have a vagina emoticon ...i'd have to use it for myself ...:laugh:

and lastly ...my DiYMA Shirts came in today !...WOW are they Nice ! ...I think I'm gonna put "in memory of Mike Baylor" on one of them and maybe put a little vinyl sticker on my car saying the same thing (i'm going to do it at least for the remainder of this year)...

I was seriously sad when I heard about Mike...it affected me way more than I'd have thought for someone I'd Only met once... but I feel priveledged to have met him and lucky to have had some good quality time talking to him the day I met him. His wife and family and friends have been in my prayers.



other than that ...I hope to see some of you guys soon...and hoping that going active might get me closer or into the 70's range of SQL scores !

later Guys !


----------



## ErinH

dude, I've been wondering wtf you were! 

I sent you an email a couple weeks ago, and tried to get a hold of Jason, too. Where'd he move to?


Glad to see you're still alive, man. lol.


----------



## DAT

Good thing, I'm switching some stuff out and not ready yet. I'd hate to roll in and take 1st. 

Good job Guys..


----------



## ExtremeAcres

Thanks Erin....yeah jason moved to MS to work with his dad in a new big nice shop.... I hope they didnt get hit by that nasty weather down there a couple days ago.

sorry I missed your GTG...I'm sure it was bittersweet....fun and lotsa good people ...but probably very sad cause it was just a few days after mikes passing... it was a terrible weekend for me so I knew I couldn't make it down that way.

hopefully this Spring and Summer will settle down a Bit ...and I'll be able to Pick back up where I left off... get the Vic Active and get those rookie scores up a little... (I also have thousands of dollars of new equipment sitting here in a pile , waiting to be installed in my truck ! .... but Knowing that's gonna be a 30 day project for me (sound deadening being part of that install too) I have had to put it on hold till I move and have a solid shop to do that project out of ... )

I look fwd to seeing you soon at an event somewhere punk ... keep up the great work !

later man


----------



## Velozity

bikinpunk said:


> Glad to see you're still alive, man. lol.




^^ has extra poignancy now...


Hey Christian welcome back! We've missed your enthusiasm on the board!


----------



## ExtremeAcres

Velozity said:


> ^^ has extra poignancy now...
> 
> 
> Hey Christian welcome back! We've missed your enthusiasm on the board!


Thanks man ..... the SHirts look Frikkin AWESOME ! 

and yeah ...I guess I should update you guys more often....that I still go outside and just sit in my car and listen to music ... and i really cant wait to go active and see if I really hear the betterness (if that's a word) that everyone claims I will hear by going active. LOL

See ya'll soon ...


----------



## ErinH

Give me a shout if you need help tuning.


----------



## chefhow

Christian, where in Tn are you? I am going to try to make it to one of the Knoxville shows in May, probably the 5/16 show, and if you are close maybe we can meet up. I have the Team DiYMA stickers ready to go if you want one.


----------



## ExtremeAcres

bikinpunk said:


> Give me a shout if you need help tuning.


thanks Erin ...I was planning on it ... I was gonna wait and see the next comps you are going to ...and try to go to one of THEM , hoping that you'd have some free time that day to start me in the right direction 

yeah Chef ...I'm about 2 hours or so from Knoxville...dont know if Id make that show... I have to see what's going on here in nashville (lebanon and murfreesboro) first...


----------



## ErinH

hmmm, might not see me until late June, then.

6/27 - Boaz (2x)
7/11 - Lebanon (3x)... if I don't go to the Parts Express tent sale that day
7/31 - Huntsville, Al (2x)
8/14 - Madvette in Murfreesboro (2x)
9/26 - TN State Finals (if I need the points to get me to finals)


But, again, my house is always open to anyone who wants to come by and get some help or use my tools. Just let me know.


----------



## Velozity

Yeah its a good idea for us to list what comps we plan on attending so we can see where each others' paths cross. Here's my tentative show schedule:

5/8- Spartanburg, SC (2x)
5/15- Laurens, SC (2x)
6/19- Spartanburg, SC (3x)
7/11- Lebanon, TN (3x)
7/31- Collinsville, VA (2x)
8/7- Spartanburg, SC (3x)
9/18- Spartanburg, SC (3x)
10/3- Charlottesville, VA (3x)


----------



## ErinH

See you on 7/11, if I don't go to PE.


----------



## ragnaroksq

Velozity said:


> Yeah its a good idea for us to list what comps we plan on attending so we can see where each others' paths cross. Here's my tentative show schedule:
> 
> 5/8- Spartanburg, SC (2x)
> 5/15- Laurens, SC (2x)
> 6/19- Spartanburg, SC (3x)
> 7/11- Lebanon, TN (3x)
> 7/31- Collinsville, VA (2x)
> 8/7- Spartanburg, SC (3x)
> 9/18- Spartanburg, SC (3x)
> 10/3- Charlottesville, VA (3x)


See you at the 6/19 show in spartanburg Velozity. Elite always has a good show. I'm sure that Matt Roberts will be judging and hopefully he will have his truck there. His truck is amazing.


----------



## ragnaroksq

chefhow said:


> 78 today at Spring Fling I. Congrats to Mike on his win!!


go chef go. see you in the lanes very soon my friend...very soon  putting the amps in this weekend and the processor should be here very soon. :devil:


----------



## ErinH

I've heard Elite is a great show. 6 hour drive, though.


----------



## Mic10is

I think Elite should be a required show for members. Its BIG event. Indoors, show cars, drifting competition etc...


----------



## ragnaroksq

Mic10is said:


> I think Elite should be a required show for members. Its BIG event. Indoors, show cars, drifting competition etc...


the show in june is not elite summer nationals, but it is a 3x event. As for elite summer nationals, if you want to hear some of the best cars on the planet, that is definitely the place to be. I would describe esn as a pre world finals event.


----------



## ErinH

^ when is the ESN, then? 

I was told that's the show to go to. I know I'll be at Finals, as it's only about 2 hours away.

FWIW, I think Mike Bayler's wife is going to try to take his truck to finals since he had acquired enough points to make it. I think that would be really cool.


----------



## chefhow

ESN is 8/7


----------



## Velozity

bikinpunk said:


> FWIW, I think Mike Bayler's wife is going to try to take his truck to finals since he had acquired enough points to make it. I think that would be really cool.




If that's the case then we should give her WHATEVER support she needs. That would be so freakin' cool of her to do! I hope my wife would do the same (in fact I know she would as we were discussing this very situation the other day).


----------



## simplicityinsound

man you guys have so many events...


----------



## sqhhr

There is also 3 events in Crossville Tn. The first one is june26 then probably July 24 and another in August .they will be double point shows.


----------



## gymrat2005

First show up in Hayward CA this weekend. Scored a 73.75 

I gave my car over for judging without checking my settings and had forgot to return my sub to it's original setting, and instead left the attenuation at -3db. Got dinged for low first octave, and a few other easily tunable mistakes.

It was a great experience, and my next show will be the 23rd of this month in San Diego. Hopefully I can improve a little bit each time.


----------



## chefhow

79 today in Salisbury.


----------



## ragnaroksq

chefhow said:


> 79 today in Salisbury.


movin on up, huh? good job chef. what class are you in?


----------



## chefhow

ragnaroksq said:


> movin on up, huh? good job chef. what class are you in?


Street, you get ur car up and running?


----------



## ragnaroksq

chefhow said:


> Street, you get ur car up and running?


1-2 weeks and I will have sound


----------



## chefhow

ragnaroksq said:


> 1-2 weeks and I will have sound


Oh, thanks it's been a process. What class are you going to run?


----------



## BigRed

gymrat2005 said:


> First show up in Hayward CA this weekend. Scored a 73.75
> 
> I gave my car over for judging without checking my settings and had forgot to return my sub to it's original setting, and instead left the attenuation at -3db. Got dinged for low first octave, and a few other easily tunable mistakes.
> 
> It was a great experience, and my next show will be the 23rd of this month in San Diego. Hopefully I can improve a little bit each time.


awesome gymrat. lets hook up at the SD show. I would love to hear your setup


----------



## simplicityinsound

At MECA in hayward i scored a 129.9 



lol single idq10 in the spare tire well. i am more proud of that score than any of my SQ scores in a long time hehehehe


----------



## highly

Second show, up to a 73.5 from 65 the previous show. VERY happy with the way the car is sounding. First install judging and it is far from done but wanted to get a baseline. Scored a 68 there and now I have a solid to-do list. Should jump way up for the next show!


----------



## gymrat2005

highly said:


> Second show, up to a 73.5 from 65 the previous show.


Sweet man, that's the way to do it...go up, up, up!


----------



## Boostedrex

BigRed said:


> awesome gymrat. lets hook up at the SD show. I would love to hear your setup


Dave's car sounds really good Jim. And it has a TON of potential! I'm the A-hole judge that dinged him for lacking low end. 

Congrats again on a very good score for your first time out Dave!!

Zach


----------



## gymrat2005

Boostedrex said:


> Dave's car sounds really good Jim. And it has a TON of potential! I'm the A-hole judge that dinged him for lacking low end.
> 
> Congrats again on a very good score for your first time out Dave!!
> 
> Zach


LOL...come on man, you just called it like you saw it...or heard it rather. It's all good, I mean it's basically an untuned car, and once I can get it dialed in, it should do much better. Your feedback will prove to be very instrumental in my system getting better and better with each show. I look forward to getting it right, so you can hear the differences as it does get better. It's a learning process, and look at that show as being my first day of school.


----------



## Boostedrex

I was just being a smartass Dave. No worries.  I'm just glad you aren't in my class! Once you get that car dialed in, you're going to be tough to deal with.


----------



## DAT

Awesome work guys, I didn't even know "Chef" was doing shows.

Thats great!!


----------



## Velozity

Great work everyone (Dave, Chef, Todd). This team is turning out to be exactly what I hoped it would be. Now if only we can find a way to all get together once before Finals...


----------



## gymrat2005

Velozity said:


> Now if only we can find a way to all get together once before Finals...


Only way I see that happening is if we all split the distances and go somewhere in between everyone. Sucks being the lone guy on the west coast, but I would be willing to drive as far as one of the Oklahoma shows. There's a triple pointer in Durant on August 7th. Be harder for me to drive any further than that.


----------



## KP

Good job guys. CA is giving 1/4 points? Wow.


----------



## Mic10is

AcuraTLSQ said:


> Good job guys. CA is giving 1/4 points? Wow.


Just to prove how much better and ahead of the curve the east coast is in SQ--we should start scoring in 1/32 increments

but dont ask me to add the score sheets or it will end up like a USAC show


----------



## KP

I am on the fence with 1/4 points. I'll look at it the next time I judge.


----------



## BigRed

considering Meca is a 100 point system, I kinda feel the 1/4 point thing is justified. But I still don't know how I ended up with a 83.8


----------



## highly

BigRed said:


> ...I still don't know how I ended up with a 83.8


I'd say you ended up with an 83.X by kicking butt and taking names, and I don't think I'm alone in that thought! Great job!


----------



## BigRed

^^ lol. I actually did'nt take first. that day a guy scored a 92


----------



## highly

One of these days I hope to hear a car that scores in the 90s. Knowing what I hear in my car and that it's in the 70s, I can't quite imagine how there can be 20 points better. Not that I think my car is the end all in car audio, but I can't conceive a difference I've never experienced, and 20 points is a LOT of difference. I'm a newb to this whole SQ thing, but dayuhm. Imma do a happy dance on the spot the day I see myself into the 80s!


----------



## ErinH

it's all in the details.

ie: height, width, etc... we may only score a 4 out of 6. Those cars score 5 or 5.5... those little differences add up. 
At least, that's what I figure.


----------



## chefhow

bikinpunk said:


> it's all in the details.
> 
> ie: height, width, etc... we may only score a 4 out of 6. Those cars score 5 or 5.5... those little differences add up.
> At least, that's what I figure.


x2 and I will tell you that the difference between a 4 and a 5/5.5 on a score sheet is HUGE sound wise.


----------



## Boostedrex

bikinpunk said:


> it's all in the details.
> 
> ie: height, width, etc... we may only score a 4 out of 6. Those cars score 5 or 5.5... those little differences add up.
> At least, that's what I figure.


Agreed 100%.


----------



## highly

I have NO doubt they deserve the points, I just can't imagine it being 20...or 30... points better. A year ago I couldn't imagine that I'd look at my Senn HD-48 headphones and laugh because I'd rather listen to the car since it images better, so I'm sure it's possible!


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

BigRed said:


> ^^ lol. I actually did'nt take first. that day a guy scored a 92


Wow a 92, Now I would love to here this car also. Being it is a 100 point system, this car is nearly Prefect. I know there out there but man that is one high score.


----------



## DAT

BigRed said:


> ^^ lol. I actually did'nt take first. that day a guy scored a 92


What kind of car or better yet was it a Hybrid Audio car?


----------



## David_Edwards

I don't believe it was DAT. I believe I am the only Team Hybrids member to break a 90 in MECA.


----------



## KP

BigRed said:


> considering Meca is a 100 point system, I kinda feel the 1/4 point thing is justified. But I still don't know how I ended up with a 83.8


Probably was an 83.75 rounded.

I am leaning towards not digging the 1/4 points. Thinking about the last 5 years of competing in MECA there as not been one single instance of two cars tied all the way down the score sheet and the end result in a tie. I remember Ricky and Aaron tied all the way down at the Alabama Finals until the last tie breaker. Closest I have ever seen. Point: 1/4 points are not needed to determine the outcome. I could live with it either way. We all just need to do it the same.


----------



## chefhow

In my first show this year in Roanoke 3 of us were tied!!!


----------



## David_Edwards

chefhow said:


> In my first show this year in Roanoke 3 of us were tied!!!


It all came down to Tonality after that.


----------



## KP

David_Edwards said:


> It all came down to Tonality after that.


Tied after all the tie breakers? If tonality decided it, that is the first tie breaker. Not uncommon especially at a single or a double. The tie I was referring to was at a regional, three scores averaged, and they still tied in total score, tonality, and so on. I digress.........


----------



## highly

Saturday's show Sound Creations' Choctaw Casino Autofest '10 show in Broken Bow, OK:

First Modified SQ
First Modified Install
PHAT car
Most Improved (again!)
Second SQ overall ($250!) behind Mark Eldridge. Mark took basically everything else home as you'd expect.

SQ score jumped from 73.5 to 83
Install up to 77

The judge mentioned that this was one of the top ten best cars he's ever judged and defined the imaging as in the top handful behind Mark's car.
I was speechless, and that compliment alone means more than every award I've taken so far. My Mom had her first opportunity to hear the car and was literally reduced to tears listening to 'Your Song' and 'Rocket Man' by Elton John and 'Wonderful Tonight' by Clapton. You've got to be doing something right if you can make your Mom cry with a _car stereo_. Needless to say I'm pretty proud.

-Todd


----------



## DAT

highly said:


> Saturday's show Sound Creations' Choctaw Casino Autofest '10 show in Broken Bow, OK:
> 
> First Modified SQ
> First Modified Install
> PHAT car
> Most Improved (again!)
> Second SQ overall ($250!) behind Mark Eldridge. Mark took basically everything else home as you'd expect.
> 
> SQ score jumped from 73.5 to 83
> Install up to 77
> 
> The judge mentioned that this was one of the top ten best cars he's ever judged and defined the imaging as in the top handful behind Mark's car.
> I was speechless, and that compliment alone means more than every award I've taken so far. My Mom had her first opportunity to hear the car and was literally reduced to tears listening to 'Your Song' and 'Rocket Man' by Elton John and 'Wonderful Tonight' by Clapton. You've got to be doing something right if you can make your Mom cry with a _car stereo_. Needless to say I'm pretty proud.
> 
> -Todd


Excellent job...


----------



## chefhow

Way to go Todd!!!


----------



## gymrat2005

awesome man! that's so good to hear..just the fact that you improved is great, but that score is a huge leap...nice job!


----------



## highly

I'd like to formally announce:


* Team DIYMA just beat Mark Eldridge in RTA. 
*

Now if I could only get SQ up to take him there...!

Score was a 38 on the RTA with a peak at 30Hz. I think that was traffic on the highway only 1000' away with semis driving by. Tuned with a Mobile Pre, Behringer mike, and TrueRTA at 1/12 octave.

Mark said "I guess it's time I work on my RTA now...".

I'm really, really getting to like Mark. Another SQ competitor that you can really get technical with given his engineering background, and he isn't afraid to talk about his car and 'why' he's chosen to do what he's done. Very nice guy! Still, I want to shoot for some of that $1k in prize money he walked away with. My $250 was nice, but more IS better....

-Todd


----------



## sqhhr

That's awesome. Proves even those that seem untouchable can be beaten. Good job.


----------



## KP

highly said:


> I'd like to formally announce:
> 
> 
> * Team DIYMA just beat Mark Eldridge in RTA.
> *
> 
> Now if I could only get SQ up to take him there...!
> 
> Score was a 38 on the RTA with a peak at 30Hz. I think that was traffic on the highway only 1000' away with semis driving by. Tuned with a Mobile Pre, Behringer mike, and TrueRTA at 1/12 octave.
> 
> Mark said "I guess it's time I work on my RTA now...".
> 
> I'm really, really getting to like Mark. Another SQ competitor that you can really get technical with given his engineering background, and he isn't afraid to talk about his car and 'why' he's chosen to do what he's done. Very nice guy! Still, I want to shoot for some of that $1k in prize money he walked away with. My $250 was nice, but more IS better....
> 
> -Todd


Congrats! I did not know it was possible to score a 38?


----------



## highly

AcuraTLSQ said:


> Congrats! I did not know it was possible to score a 38?


... I honestly thought it was a 38 score. I don't have the printout, but I will have Jeremy fax it over today if he can.

The RTA was flat +-3dB except for one +6dB peak at 30 Hz. How would that have been scored?

I just checked the MECA website to see if the event numbers had been posted, and it looks like the last two events, though populated, are incomplete. The Magnolia Festival event does not have a score for me on ModInstall or RTA, and the McAlester event does not have a score for SPL, SQL, ModInstall, or RTA. That's not very helpful!

I'll look into it and verify my final score. Thanks for the heads'-up!

-Todd

Edit: Looks like the score was actually a 34, not 38. Thanks for the catch!


----------



## KP

No catch intended. Honestly did not think a 38 was possible. Bring a 34 to Alabama and you will win the 'thank you for participating' pat on the back.


----------



## highly

AcuraTLSQ said:


> No catch intended. Honestly did not think a 38 was possible. Bring a 34 to Alabama and you will win the 'thank you for participating' pat on the back.


Huh. I took a look at the MECA Events site, and of the two shows I found in AL, the 34 would have taken the class. So to be fair I expanded the search into the TN shows. Seems that Mike Bayler has won a couple of times with a 34. No higher scores in RTA for either state. Statistically that indicates that the pat on the back would be accompanied by the trophy for first or a tie for it!

Not saying you're wrong and I'm certainly not trying to anger you in any way, but the only data I have available to me doesn't support that claim. Maybe they sandbag in AL. Could be the Events page isn't complete... I know a number of my scores are not correct or are missing currently.

Just sayin'.

-Todd


----------



## DAT

AcuraTLSQ said:


> No catch intended. Honestly did not think a 38 was possible. Bring a 34 to Alabama and you will win the 'thank you for participating' pat on the back.


They only good thing in Bama' is the football team :laugh:


----------



## KP

I was referencing past years. RTA was fun a couple years ago. Nothing to do with SQ at all just fun.

To place top 5 at Finals you will need to pop a 37 at a minimum of the first two volumes. We went 8 or 9 tie breakers at Finals in 05. Think it was 3 or 4 last year that won it.

I haven't decided if I am going to even try RTA this year. Been the brides maid at Finals several years in a row.


We got good BBQ and sweet tea too.


----------



## ErinH

No offense, but I really don’t see what the draw for RTA is. No one listens to their system flat, so it seems kind of like a bust to me.


----------



## KP

The RTA 'freq out' and SQ have nothing to do with each other. Its just something to do at the shows.

With two skilled competitors scoring a 34 or less on that meter, I am guessing it needs calibrated or theirs needs calibrated. None are identical but they should be consistant.


----------



## highly

bikinpunk said:


> No offense, but I really don’t see what the draw for RTA is. No one listens to their system flat, so it seems kind of like a bust to me.


The only draw for me is that it's the only 'SQ' event that isn't subjective. I do it for Overall Points mostly. Getting kinda flat isn't hard. Getting really flat makes you look at your system differently. We all know how nasty things can get with comb filtering creating nulls in system response that don't respond to EQ, and RTA is an opportunity to use all of your system capabilities to remove anomalies like nulls not for listening but for measurement. It's kinda like SPL like that; The tune that I use for SPL I wouldn't listen to. I've got my front stage turned way down to save the drivers from the abuse, and I bandpass my sub to maximize power available in the frequency range that produces the most output. Those two events have taught me a lot about tuning for efficiency (SPL) and how phase and time alignment can be used to correct what seem like unfixable system anomalies (RTA).

Mostly it's just for the points, though. 

I may never approach Mark's car in therms of raw SQ score, but I have the same opportunity as he does to create a ruler-flat RTA. It's not about the car or the sound in the end. It's a measurement of the tuner's ability to manipulate the system.


----------



## highly

AcuraTLSQ said:


> The RTA 'freq out' and SQ have nothing to do with each other. Its just something to do at the shows.
> 
> With two skilled competitors scoring a 34 or less on that meter, I am guessing it needs calibrated or theirs needs calibrated. None are identical but they should be consistant.


The RTA was run while there was:
1) A band playing in the background
and
2) A 4-lane highway ~1k feet away with large vehicles on it creating a rumble
and
3) About 100 spectators within a 50' radius of the cars being judged

I'd think a perfect score would have to come from an armor plated car with 1" thick plate glass windows and 500# of sound deadening. Mark has plexiglass windows. That's got to cause some issues when it's time to RTA in a noisy environment.

Not making excuses here, just indicating that conditions were less than optimal for perfect scores.

Anyone have a link to exactly how the AudioControl RTA comes up with its calculated scores?

BTW, this was my first time making a tune specific to RTA. My previous high score on my SQ setting was in the 24-28 range. Tuning for RTA changed the way I look at the available controls in my system and I think that will make me a better tuner over time. This was my 5th competition ever (I think...lost count!), so I've barely made it past 'newb' where competition is concerned.

-Todd


----------



## ErinH

highly said:


> The only draw for me is that it's the only 'SQ' event that isn't subjective. I do it for Overall Points mostly. Getting kinda flat isn't hard. Getting really flat makes you look at your system differently. We all know how nasty things can get with comb filtering creating nulls in system response that don't respond to EQ, and RTA is an opportunity to use all of your system capabilities to remove anomalies like nulls not for listening but for measurement. It's kinda like SPL like that; The tune that I use for SPL I wouldn't listen to. I've got my front stage turned way down to save the drivers from the abuse, and I bandpass my sub to maximize power available in the frequency range that produces the most output. Those two events have taught me a lot about tuning for efficiency (SPL) and how phase and time alignment can be used to correct what seem like unfixable system anomalies (RTA).
> 
> Mostly it's just for the points, though.
> 
> I may never approach Mark's car in therms of raw SQ score, but I have the same opportunity as he does to create a ruler-flat RTA. It's not about the car or the sound in the end. It's a measurement of the tuner's ability to manipulate the system.



Exactly.

Is the mic in the EXACT same position every time you get measured? And, I do mean EXACT. In the 1/3 scale, with the low resolution these things have, it wouldn’t take much for the results to be noticeably different due to mic position.
I know you guys use stands, but can you guarantee within a ½” (preferably less) that the mics are located in the exact same position? 
Additionally, are they using a calibrated setup? Is your home setup calibrated? That’s another issue you have to consider if you’re setting up your system to be flat and then using another system to measure it. If you’re ‘tuning on the fly’, then most of this is moot. But, from my understanding, you only have a couple minutes to make fine tuned adjustments, right?

Quite honestly, and I may be wrong here, if the above questions are answered with a ‘yes’, then it shouldn’t be too hard for a competitor to create a perfectly flat response. Again, your personal measurement system that is used to get there must equal that of the one you’re being tested with and the mic position would need to be exactly the same (seat position, headrest, etc all effect the FR as well) every time.


Since we’re on the topic, though, have you considered using different crossover points and also tuning outside your driver’s bands? Ie: Tweeter is crossed at 4khz; use 3khz on the tweeter EQ to bring down a problem at 3khz that can’t be gotten by the mid’s 3khz band. Make sense?

Do you guys get to use any absorption treatment at all during RTA measuring? 

I’d consider ‘putting my talk to the test’ but I’ve spent enough time on my own RTA to know that I have no desire to spend the money for an RTA comp.


----------



## highly

My tune began with my left mid. Took it wideband and got it as flat as possible. Then brought in my left midbass and adjusted crossover, then phase, then eq. Then brought in the tweet and did the same. I then used the right side drivers along with time alignment to fill in the nulls and flatten the response. Then brought the sub in. I tuned to 1/12 octave, and it's measured at 1/3 octave +-3dB. The mic height is preset and is set a preset distance from the windsheild. Specs are known beforehand. My measurement setup is TrueRTA, a MobilePre, and a Behringer mic with the public domain cal file. 

Mic placement is not guaranteed, but you have influence. Height above the seat is preset, but where you put the seat is up to you. I'd say it's repeatable within a 1-2" cube if your setup is consistent (guess, but I'd bet pretty close to my repeatability). First measurement is at 90dB. The AudioControl RTA is cal'd to much higher accuracy than we measure, and much closer than I can measure with my setup. I think that flat +-3 band-to-band is scored a 40 but I do not understand the scoring system well. The line does not have to be horizontal. The AudioControl is C-weighted.

I feel outside interference has more to do with the result than placement repeatability, esp. below 50Hz or so.

I do not tune at the comp, but you have that option (30 seconds?) if they provide a display you can see in the car. In my experience they do not provide that capability, but they are supposed to. I don't see it as a real issue other than maybe hitting one major peak in the tune. Not enough time for anything more.

-Todd


----------



## ErinH

highly said:


> My tune began with my left mid. Took it wideband and got it as flat as possible. Then brought in my left midbass and adjusted crossover, then phase, then eq. Then brought in the tweet and did the same. I then used the right side drivers along with time alignment to fill in the nulls and flatten the response. Then brought the sub in. I tuned to 1/12 octave, and it's measured at 1/3 octave +-3dB. The mic height is preset and is set a preset distance from the windsheild. Specs are known beforehand. My measurement setup is TrueRTA, a MobilePre, and a Behringer mic with the public domain cal file.
> 
> Mic placement is not guaranteed, but you have influence. Height above the seat is preset, but where you put the seat is up to you. I'd say it's repeatable within a 1-2" cube if your setup is consistent (guess, but I'd bet pretty close to my repeatability). First measurement is at 90dB. The AudioControl RTA is cal'd to much higher accuracy than we measure, and much closer than I can measure with my setup. I think that flat +-3 band-to-band is scored a 40 but I do not understand the scoring system well. The line does not have to be horizontal. The AudioControl is C-weighted.
> 
> I feel outside interference has more to do with the result than placement repeatability, esp. below 50Hz or so.
> 
> I do not tune at the comp, but you have that option (30 seconds?) if they provide a display you can see in the car. In my experience they do not provide that capability, but they are supposed to. I don't see it as a real issue other than maybe hitting one major peak in the tune. Not enough time for anything more.
> 
> -Todd



Don’t get me wrong… I’m not trying to nitpick… I’m trying to help.
So, the following are only suggestions with numbers throw out for example; change what you need.

Since you’re running a 701…
Depending on your subs, one thing you could try is to actually use a HPF for your subwoofer (aka: subsonic filter). Maybe set it around 50hz with a slope of 12dB/oct to keep from having cabin gain rise. 
Doing this would allow you to not have to use the EQ to tame hot spots, which is troublesome as it also effects surrounding bands.

Top end is always going to be tough due to comb filtering. And THIS is why FR measurements will vary so much due to mic placement. The best way to battle this is to use absorption (towels, etc). If you’re allowed to do this, it might prove useful, however you’ll have to keep in mind the importance of repeatability. Quite honestly, it may not be worth the effort. 

If you really want to do great you’re going to HAVE to get mic placement repeatability to within at least ½” every time. There’s just way too much going on in the top end that can’t be controlled well.
Do yourself a favor: next time you measure your car, save the results. Then move the mic about ½” over (any direction) and run it again. Note the difference. Now, think about all those times you’ve measured your car, trying to get flat, and then driven to the comp, plopped the mic down in your seat on the stand and measured… how close were the mic placements to each other? See what I’m saying?

Also and just as important if not moreso is mic calibration. Do you know if the audiocontrol is taking averages, and how many? If the RTA averages less, then you’ll likely have different FR plots even using the same position if running pink noise in real time. If using a sweep, the results will be closer to the same each time. The more averages it makes, the less ‘noise’ you have to worry about measuring. Hard to explain, so it’s best to try this out yourself. 

I see you said you use True… good…. 

Next time, I suggest trying to cal your mic against the audiocontrol setup. Ask the event coordinator after the RTA comp is finished if you can borrow the AC setup for about 20 minutes. Do some spatial averaging with it (ie: measure your system FR with the AC, placing the mic in a few different locations within a 6” square). Assuming, of course, the AC allows for you to take multiple measurements and average them together. See what the response looks like. Try to compare this to what you’ve measured yourself.

Or, another idea is to simply borrow the AC mic itself. Take measurements of your system with the AC mic and then with your mic. Again, use spatial averaging so that you get a better feel for the system response and you won’t have to worry about the results being different due to mic placement (if you can’t guarantee you can put them in the EXACT same spot the first time). I do this when calibrating mics, and this is essentially what you’ll be doing. You’re taking a few measurements with the AC mic and averaging them to get one plot. You then do the same with your mic. Then you compare the averaged response of the AC mic vs. the averaged response of your mic (so, you’ll have a single response for each mic and comparing them). This will give you a good idea of just how far off your mic is from the AC mic. You can then make a calibration file for your mic based off the AC mic.  

Hope that makes sense. Kind of hard to type out. If you’d like, I can try to explain it over the phone if you want to shoot me a PM.

-	Erin


----------



## highly

I should be getting the printout of the result soon. Comparing that to my in-car result should help me identify the glaring anomalies. Having access to a Cal'd Audiocontrol RTA would certainly be ideal, but I don't think I would be granted access to one. Clearly, what I've done thus far got me pretty close for a first attempt and I feel confident that i can refine things even further....once I rebuild my front stage. L3->L4 swap and tweeter changes underway for the next show, so I will be pressed for time to get a really, really good tune done in time. My time goes to SQ first, RTA dead last.

-Todd


----------



## chad

First time competing in 20 years. Said "why the hell not?" It was 15 miles from my front door 

Pulled it out of the garage drove it there and got 82.5... MECA


----------



## DAT

chad said:


> First time competing in 20 years. Said "why the hell not?" It was 15 miles from my front door
> 
> Pulled it out of the garage drove it there and got 82.5... MECA




Awesome it is that trophies you WON? 


I need to get my 5000w SQ truck at a MECA show and take some 1st's


----------



## chad

all won, pic taken back home.

Small show though. a couple really count, a couple were easy.


----------



## KP

Congrats!


----------



## highly

Great job Chad, and welcome back to the lanes!


----------



## BigRed

Got a 92.5 in MECA this weekend with a stock tune on the MS-8. I think its a keeper


----------



## highly

:|
92.5?! WOW.

My MS-8 is on its way. I don't expect to see numbers like THAT out of it, though! Not to say that I'd complain if I DID, but I don't expect to.

-Todd


----------



## DAT

highly said:


> :|
> 92.5?! WOW.
> 
> My MS-8 is on its way. I don't expect to see numbers like THAT out of it, though! Not to say that I'd complain if I DID, but I don't expect to.
> 
> -Todd


Over the H701, hell yeah.  I'd say 3 to 5 points plus better stage & center.


----------



## CraigE

Big Red kicked butt.
At that same MECA show, I got my best score yet 83.5, in street class.
With stock speaker locations (fronts, center and sides) dash mounted tweeter pods,
and MS-8.


----------



## DAT

CraigE said:


> Big Red kicked butt.
> At that same MECA show, I got my best score yet 83.5, in street class.
> With stock speaker locations (fronts, center and sides) dash mounted tweeter pods,
> and MS-8.


Nice job CraigE !


----------



## CraigE

DAT said:


> Nice job CraigE !


Thank you sir.

At my first comp since installing MS-8, running 3-way fronts,center and sub, using the out of box tune (EQ and tone controls flat), I scored 68.8.

I added 5 1/4" coaxials to the stock side locations, to take full advantage of the MS-8. and a few minor EQ/tone adjustments.
Huge improvement in midbass and ambience, which the score reflects.


----------



## highly

BigRed said:


> Got a 92.5 in MECA this weekend with a stock tune on the MS-8. I think its a keeper


Have to admit I'm relieved to see "modex" on that trophy...  I'm holding off in Mod till I decide to give up on the doors and put the 6's in the floor!


----------



## chefhow

another 79 today in Harrisonburg and another first for Team H-Audio and Team DiYMA. On to Lebanon and The Vinny.


----------



## ragnaroksq

good stuff today chef. make that money fool lol good luck tomorrow


----------



## chefhow

Thanks!! Just got to Lebanon. Great seeing you again, but you should have come with. The Audi sounds great, keep up the great work!


----------



## chefhow

Had a great weekend, took a first in Street at the Vinny, heard some amazing cars, met some awesome guys. Wish u local guys could have been there.


----------



## Velozity

Awesome Chef! Congrats on the win. I wish I could've been there but I couldn't take tomorrow off work.  I did make it to the Crutchfield show today though .

Todd, what's up mang, how'd you do??


*TEAM DIYMA DOMINATION AT THE VINNY:*
Chef- 1st in Street
Todd- ?? in Modified
Erin- 2nd in Modex

...any other team members go?


----------



## chefhow

Mike, how did u do at Crutchfield?


----------



## Velozity

78.5 and SQ BOS...

Really wish I could've joined you guys though...


----------



## Mic10is

87.5. High SQ Score of the Day
1st Show out with part of the new install


----------



## highly

WOW
Great job! Send some of that mojo this way, eh?


----------



## chefhow

59.5


----------



## ErinH

^ holy cow?

by a judge who had judged it before?
crazy how you got a mid-70s score when the ms-8 was acting goofy, and now get a 59.5. Must be _really _goofy now.


----------



## chefhow

bikinpunk said:


> ^ holy cow?
> 
> by a judge who had judged it before?
> crazy how you got a mid-70s score when the ms-8 was acting goofy, and now get a 59.5. Must be _really _goofy now.


Had some SERIOUS issues today. Gutting the car on Tuesday and doing a complete rewire from front to back this week.


----------



## Mic10is

chefhow said:


> Had some SERIOUS issues today. Gutting the car on Tuesday and doing a complete rewire from front to back this week.


Howard just screwin around and wanted to mess with Tom, so he gave him the **** tune setting.


----------



## chefhow

Mic10is said:


> Howard just screwin around and wanted to mess with Tom, so he gave him the **** tune setting.


I did, the shyt tune was part of my sandbagging strategy getting ready for ESN and throwing ppl off...


----------



## ErinH

any idea what's causing the issue?


----------



## Mic10is

bikinpunk said:


> any idea what's causing the issue?


Bad Karma was my diagnosis. :laugh: after I figured a way for him to at least have sound to be judged.

Most likely an RCA problem and not leaving well enough alone.


----------



## Velozity

Excellent score, Mic. Congrats! 

Chef's got two weeks to kill the gremlins. Troubleshooting is my least favorite part of this sport...especially when it involves a complete tear down. What's going on with the MS-8?? Between Chef's and Todd's issues, it's making me rethink my Amazon order... Is it more trouble than it's worth?


----------



## Mic10is

Velozity said:


> Excellent score, Mic. Congrats!
> 
> Chef's got two weeks to kill the gremlins. Troubleshooting is my least favorite part of this sport...especially when it involves a complete tear down. What's going on with the MS-8?? Between Chef's and Todd's issues, it's making me rethink my Amazon order... Is it more trouble than it's worth?


28minutes of tuning and an 87.5 says it may be worth it


----------



## Velozity

So what's the magic dust then? Charles, Todd, and Chef are fighting the MS-8, yet you and Erin are loving it. What's the "X" factor, speaker placement? With/without center channel? With/without rear fill?


----------



## thehatedguy

I love mine, I don't understand the problems people are having with theirs.

If you are going to ESN, I will be glad to let you take a listen to my car. It's not finished, but sounds damned awesome.


----------



## highly

Yeah, see... I don't get that. I heard the MS-8 in Erin's car and it sounded fine. No clicks on volume or track changes and it seemed very coherent. Just not the case in my car where the 701 does splendidly. It irks me a little that it doesn't play nice, but it definitely doesn't. Having to trick it into giving me a decent image is one thing, but the noise on track and volume changes is downright annoying. I even tried running the same analog RCAs from the 205 to the 701 thinking that might be part of the problem, but no love.

Howard- I feel for you, man! Pulling a 59.5 after all of that work has got to be tough to take. Stick with it and sort out the wiring issues and come back swinging for ESN!

-Todd


----------



## chefhow

What sucks is that on the way home from the show the ENTIRE system just cut out and I lost all power from the HU back. Today I turn on the car and whammo, it works!! I just don't get it.


----------



## ErinH

If the headunit died out, then there's apparerently more wrong than just the ms8. 

Todd, did you remember to move the switch on the bottom of your alpine dd to 'norm' after you took out the h701? I forgot to do that in lindseys car and it casued me some frustration for a couple minutes until I remembered to switch it off 'eq/div' when the h701 was in.


----------



## highly

bikinpunk said:


> If the headunit died out, then there's apparerently more wrong than just the ms8.
> 
> Todd, did you remember to move the switch on the bottom of your alpine dd to 'norm' after you took out the h701? I forgot to do that in lindseys car and it casued me some frustration for a couple minutes until I remembered to switch it off 'eq/div' when the h701 was in.


No, it was left in the 'eq/div' position. The 701 was not recognized on powerup and so I ASSumed that everything else would continue as normal. You think this was the cause/source of the clicks and pops?

-Todd


----------



## Mic10is

highly said:


> No, it was left in the 'eq/div' position. The 701 was not recognized on powerup and so I ASSumed that everything else would continue as normal. You think this was the cause/source of the clicks and pops?
> 
> -Todd


Every MS8 I have tuned, (3 now) all have clicks when adjusting through the remote. It doesnt do it adjusting volume, only when scrolling thru the Menus.
Does not do it on Graphic EQ either.
It hasnt been a big deal to me and those type of things would normally bother me....consider it a confirmation click


----------



## KP

chefhow said:


> I did, the shyt tune was part of my sandbagging strategy getting ready for ESN and throwing ppl off...


Trying to earn a 'Most Improved' metal eh?


----------



## highly

Mic10is said:


> Every MS8 I have tuned, (3 now) all have clicks when adjusting through the remote. It doesnt do it adjusting volume, only when scrolling thru the Menus.
> Does not do it on Graphic EQ either.
> It hasnt been a big deal to me and those type of things would normally bother me....consider it a confirmation click


Here I am derailing another thread, but the clicks are when adjusting the volume or track on the W205 headunit. Not cool. No noise at all through a 701.

-Todd


----------



## chefhow

AcuraTLSQ said:


> Trying to earn a 'Most Improved' metal eh?


Actually I was hoping that I would have earned it this past weekend.


----------



## Velozity

highly said:


> Here I am derailing another thread, but the clicks are when adjusting the volume or track on the W205 headunit. Not cool. No noise at all through a 701.
> 
> -Todd




Todd, could it be an RCA grounding issue? I assume you are Ai-net + optical from the W205 to the 701 and you have no issues, but you are RCA from the W205 to the MS-8 and you have signal-related noises. Could grounding the RCAs to the chassis of the W205 help? Also maybe improve the ground of the MS-8 or move it to be shared with the W205 ground so that they have the same potential? Just some thoughts...


----------



## SSSnake

Alright guys, since this has turned into the unofficial Team DIYMA MS-8 thread I'm going to try to get your feedback.

First the system:
2 JL HD 600-4 (one bridged on mid/midbasses - one running FL FR tweets and two channels reserved for center)
1 JL HD 750-1 on subs

AE TD6s for side mid/midbass (80hz to 3khz)
Vifa D26s for side tweets (3khz and up)
AE IB15s for subs (80hz and down)
stock rears (200hz and up)

So a two way setup with rear speakers

Normal operating mode is Logic 7 and processing on. 

After tweaking my seating position and gain levels I have started to get a strong center image. However, the dynamics I expected just aren't there. I started listening to each speaker individually (I wish the MS-8 had the on/off switch like my 701...) What I found is the right mid had no midbass output (this is a two way so it should be reaching down to 80hz). I then used the balance to go from right to left and found out the right was actually cancelling out the left midbass output. So I think it MUST be out of phase with the left side. I check the phasing by applying a battery to the wires leading to the mids. They both jump out with positive voltage applied to the positive lead. Hmmmmm....

So I get back in the car and turn Logic 7 off. No real improvement just a little different. I turn processing off and whoa nelly, I've got midbass for days from both channels. No cancellation, no issues (other than tooooo much midbass). I go back and recal and I end up with this same out of phase midbass output from the right side.

This is really killing my dynamics and I am unsure what to do to fix it. The only thing I know to try is flip the phase of the sub input into the MS-8 (could be causing issues in the overlap between sub and midbass) and recal OR completely remove the sub input and recal. I'm off to get some spade connectors to make this easier.

Any suggestions?


----------



## chefhow

Andy Recommends:
1. Choose skip input setup, since you're using an aftermarket radio. 
2. Set up the system as a 3-way stereo system using only the front speakers.
3. Set the "subsonic" filter for the front at 30Hz and use your selection for the tweeters.
4. Run Acoustic calibration. 
5. Go into the Audio controls menu and turn L7 off. 
6. Listen and make sure you have a strong phantom center image. If you don't, re-run acoustic calibration at a lower volume level until you do. 
7. Listen for frequency response, but don't pay much attention to the bass. Once there's a good center, the frequency response of this should be good.
8 Add the Subwoofer. 
9. Run acoustic calibration at exactly the same level as before. The sub should be audible, but not loud. 
10. Listen again. If the frequency response sux, reduce MS-8's volume control and re-calibrate. If there's too much bass but the rest sounds good, try increasing the gain of the sub amp and re-run acoustic calibration.
11. Turn all gains up by the same amount until the system is loud enough and doesn't make a bunch of noise.


----------



## SSSnake

Howard,

Thanks, but I have been through that process (at least until step 7/10 - that's where I am stuck - if I cut the volume any more the measurements go to shyt).

A couple of notes... I am using the stock radio. My driver information center (DIC) is integrated into the radio and display. I didn't want to loose the info or go through the massive PIA to swap it over to a stand-alone DIC. So I have done the initial input setup. I think that Bose may be playing tricks with the xover in this signal (occurs at 100hz). That is why I am looking at reversing the phase of the sub input and/or eliminating it altogether.

Charles


----------



## ErinH

doubt it would work, but have you tried flipping polarity of one of the drivers after the ms-8 does it's thing to see what it does to midbass output?
it'll probably kill your staging, but just something to try...


----------



## thehatedguy

Have any of you listened to phase tracks using the MS-8? I know it is pretty weird with the center and rears. It sounds right for about half the track, then it changes. I was listening to "My voice is in phase, my voice is out of phase" and by the time it got to "out" it was in phase at the center.


----------



## SSSnake

> doubt it would work, but have you tried flipping polarity of one of the drivers after the ms-8 does it's thing to see what it does to midbass output?
> it'll probably kill your staging, but just something to try...


I haven't but I 'm not sure it would help. The image was rock solid (I ran another cal and the image is not as good ad before) just lacking dynamics. Andy suggested swapping the phase of the sub. I'll give it a shot but I think it will likely just move the issue to the other side. This just sux because I had/have a similar issue in my redline. The left side was strong the right side weak but not out of phase.


----------



## ErinH

SSSnake said:


> This just sux because I had/have a similar issue in my redline.


You used to BMX? Cool!
My first BMX was a redline 440.













I just sent you an email about getting together Friday night before the show on Saturday if you have time/interest.


----------



## highly

Velozity said:


> Todd, could it be an RCA grounding issue? I assume you are Ai-net + optical from the W205 to the 701 and you have no issues, but you are RCA from the W205 to the MS-8 and you have signal-related noises. Could grounding the RCAs to the chassis of the W205 help? Also maybe improve the ground of the MS-8 or move it to be shared with the W205 ground so that they have the same potential? Just some thoughts...


It wasn't grounding; the entire system including one end of the shield on the RCAS is star grounded to a single point on the chassis. The problems with my initial run were:

1) W205 was set to eq/div, not Normal. This caused the clicks and pops
2) The volume during autotune was way too loud. Probably made the mics clip. -40 on the MS-8 works great.
3) The amp gains were wonky to start with. Set your gains so that they are roughly where the drivers blend best before autotune.
4) When it tells you to look ahead, look at where you want center to be when it's done tuning. It lands wherever I look in this step of the setup. Look straight ahead and it will be just right of the steering wheel.

that made all the difference for me!

-Todd


----------



## chefhow

Todd, you better change your sig again


----------



## highly

Better?


----------



## chefhow

Much


----------



## ErinH

just got from the huntsville show with a 75.5. Took a dip from last time Kirk judged it but it's my fault for trying a few things and falling flat on my face. 

More work tonight. I gotta learn to stop trying to fix things that aren't broken. 


Congrats to Charles on his 79.25, though. Didn't get to hear his car (was way too hot for me to care to listen to anything today) but I'm sure it was quite nice. Glad he's not in my class, lol.


----------



## Velozity

85.5 in VA today


----------



## chefhow

Velozity said:


> 85.5 in VA today


WOW!!!!


----------



## ErinH

it'll be nice when we all are at the same meet and can all have the same judges. There definately seems to be widespread point totals (especially for the west coasters). It's hard to break out of the 70s here, and guys there are hitting mid-high 80s like it's nothing. Just wonder how the different judges make for different scores. Howard and Todd, you guys probably know what I mean after coming to the Vinny and getting judged by different guys.

Congrats to everyone, though.

PS: Christian... wtf are you, man?!


----------



## Velozity

*edit* forget it...


----------



## ErinH

^ hopefully you didn't take what I said wrong. Just saying that us talking about our points here is kind of a crap shoot because some judges are much more critical than others. Case in point: one guy got a 94 one day. Went to another comp the next day, didn't change a thing, and got a 78.


----------



## highly

Yeah. Some judges smoke more crack than others. 
Just sayin'.

-Todd


----------



## SQrules

highly said:


> Yeah. Some judges smoke more crack than others.
> Just sayin'.
> 
> -Todd


Really?? Hmmm...


----------



## highly

te he!



Seriously, though, I definitely think I've gotten a couple of 'gift points' from a few judges. After listening to what I am up against I'm pretty glad my local judge is as tough as he is. Now I know what he's been telling me all along is in the level.


----------



## alpinem

SQrules said:


> Really?? Hmmm...


Now that was funny.


----------



## David_Edwards

When I judge I know I enjoy a good rock or two before getting into a vehicle.


----------



## highly

Hopefully it's understood that I meant that euphemistically!

We've had I don't know how many threads about judging and the difficulties that come along with it. I know MY ears don't 'hear' the same day to day. More than once I've tuned the car to what I was certain was the ubertune of all time. Get in the next morning and was SURE I'd been hitting SOMETHING. I don't know how judges manage to maintain their individual repeatability. 

Not trying to retract my statement, just explain how I meant it. It was meant jokingly!

-Todd


----------



## highly

Friggin WOOT!

This weekend's scores were off the hook! With a compromised tune my SQ scores were:
Chris Owen: 87
David Woods: 86.5
Melissa Owen: 66

I fully understand Melissa's score of my car even though I hate the disparity. When seated, her eyes came to the BOTTOM of my headrest, a good foot below optimal. I simply wasn't prepared for that and it cost me. I took second in SQ to Sherill Roberts' Focal BE GT-R R35. This car has more money in her tweeters than I have in my entire front stage. Her equipment and install cost more than my car, equipment, install, time, wardrobe, and the furnishings in my HOME. The fact that I am even competitive with her car astounds me.

The upset of the weekend: I took FIRST in Install to the GT-R. In case you don't know the car here's a clicky for you.

I will see her again at State Finals in Tulsa next month. Let the battle begin!

Go Team DIYMA!


----------



## Mic10is

highly said:


> Friggin WOOT!
> 
> This weekend's scores were off the hook! With a compromised tune my SQ scores were:
> Chris Owen: 87
> David Woods: 86.5
> Melissa Owen: 66
> 
> I fully understand Melissa's score of my car even though I hate the disparity. When seated, her eyes came to the BOTTOM of my headrest, a good foot below optimal. I simply wasn't prepared for that and it cost me. I took second in SQ to Sherill Roberts' Focal BE GT-R R35. This car has more money in her tweeters than I have in my entire front stage. Her equipment and install cost more than my car, equipment, install, time, wardrobe, and the furnishings in my HOME. The fact that I am even competitive with her car astounds me.
> 
> The upset of the weekend: I took FIRST in Install to the GT-R. In case you don't know the car here's a clicky for you.
> 
> I will see her again at State Finals in Tulsa next month. Let the battle begin!
> 
> Go Team DIYMA!


87 from Chris Owens is an amazing score. What did she get score wise? I would assume that Melissa's Score threw the average down, or had it been within a few point you may have won?

Kudos
see you at Finals.


----------



## highly

As I mentioned, my tune was compromised on Saturday when the car was judged. On the way to the show I noted a significant midbass problem that I had to hunt down and fix (silly push-in crossover button on the amp right next to the gain control). By the time I had found the issue the indoor area already had cars playing music and showing off making a clean read difficult for the MS-8's Acoustic Calibration routine. Stage was rotated to the right around center and midbass response was, to be kind, skewed. A retune before anyone arrived Sunday morning was night-and-day. Chris and Brian Souter listened to the car again Sunday and both agreed that it was a solid 3-5 point difference in the car. One of the downsides of the automagic tune is it requires a quiet environment to run a tune in. 

I do not know what she scored or how close the high/low/average scoring was between she and I, but after listening to her car I am confident that I can achieve the results necessary to take the top spot next month. Not to say her car is an easy defeat by any means, but I think it has compromises that I can capitalize on. When they get posted to the MECA Events site I'll repost them here. Interested to see how close the install score was myself!

<sarcasm>
I mean, she's running those girly French speakers in there, right? How good can they BE?! 

...Franch Fries ...Franch dressing ... and Pay-roo!

</sarcasm>
(hopefully someone gets the reference!)

-Todd


----------



## Mic10is

highly said:


> As I mentioned, my tune was compromised on Saturday when the car was judged. On the way to the show I noted a significant midbass problem that I had to hunt down and fix (silly push-in crossover button on the amp right next to the gain control). By the time I had found the issue the indoor area already had cars playing music and showing off making a clean read difficult for the MS-8's Acoustic Calibration routine. Stage was rotated to the right around center and midbass response was, to be kind, skewed. A retune before anyone arrived Sunday morning was night-and-day. Chris and Brian Souter listened to the car again Sunday and both agreed that it was a solid 3-5 point difference in the car. One of the downsides of the automagic tune is it requires a quiet environment to run a tune in.
> 
> I do not know what she scored or how close the high/low/average scoring was between she and I, but after listening to her car I am confident that I can achieve the results necessary to take the top spot next month. Not to say her car is an easy defeat by any means, but I think it has compromises that I can capitalize on. When they get posted to the MECA Events site I'll repost them here. Interested to see how close the install score was myself!
> 
> <sarcasm>
> I mean, she's running those girly French speakers in there, right? How good can they BE?!
> 
> ...Franch Fries ...Franch dressing ... and Pay-roo!
> 
> </sarcasm>
> (hopefully someone gets the reference!)
> 
> -Todd


I know all about compromises. I had 9 judges go through my car at ESN, plus everyone else that wanted to listen to it. by the time Matt Roberts got to it as the last top 20SQ rnd Judge, my battery wasnt doin that well and charger was not keepin up. Car shut off during judging. and then he was basically listening off of the charger which barely kept up.
so center image was at the right apillar.
low voltage or thermal issues really threw things out of whack.
when he judged me earlier in the day for 2seat judging, I got a 4.5 out of 5.
then for the last rnd--center was at the pillar....go figure
cost me at least a few places higher than 9th overall.


----------



## highly

I have to say that I am astounded at the efficiency of my system. Before the MS-8 it would happily play cleanly at reference levels for 4-5 hours nonstop on just the one Optima. The MS-8 is a hog and has dropped that time by about 45 minutes. This was the first Oklahoma show I'd been to with power even available! Thankfully I brought my charger and had no power issues at all. Mark E. brings a generator to shows.

I ran the charger at 12A midday, 2A if nobody was in it and it was playing quietly to itself, and disconnected for judging. I have a DLS-45 and PowerPole 175's en-route, though I don't think I'll ever need more than a 15 could have provided (with this build).

-Todd


----------



## Mic10is

highly said:


> I have to say that I am astounded at the efficiency of my system. Before the MS-8 it would happily play cleanly at reference levels for 4-5 hours nonstop on just the one Optima. T*he MS-8 is a hog and has dropped that time by about 45 minutes. *This was the first Oklahoma show I'd been to with power even available! Thankfully I brought my charger and had no power issues at all. Mark E. brings a generator to shows.
> 
> I ran the charger at 12A midday, 2A if nobody was in it and it was playing quietly to itself, and disconnected for judging. I have a DLS-45 and PowerPole 175's en-route, though I don't think I'll ever need more than a 15 could have provided (with this build).
> 
> -Todd


thanks for confirming my suspicions!!
Now go thermal one and confirm my other theory


----------



## highly

Mic10is said:


> thanks for confirming my suspicions!!
> Now go thermal one and confirm my other theory


<rant>

No doubt. My digital temperature probes agree (err...fingers!). I'd hate to see what it draws when you actually apply a load to the amp's outputs. Hottest freaking processor EVAR!

Need to add "Ability to disable the internal amplifiers from the user menu" to the request list thread! Right along with "Show initial gain sweep measurement results to the user with a "rerun" and "continue" menu. Highlight the lowest level channel(s) with inverted text and provide the + or - result for the remaining channels. When they are all zero, select Continue and you minimize the noise floor due to boost/gain of something you can actually correct.

</rant>

I gave the JBL reps hell for that last one at the show. Would have saved me 3 days of figuring out wtf the problem was. 

Tip: Get the initial sweep volumes as close to the same level as possible by ear!!!

-Todd


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

highly said:


> I have to say that I am astounded at the efficiency of my system. Before the MS-8 it would happily play cleanly at reference levels for 4-5 hours nonstop on just the one Optima.* The MS-8 is a hog and has dropped that time by about 45 minutes.* This was the first Oklahoma show I'd been to with power even available! Thankfully I brought my charger and had no power issues at all. Mark E. brings a generator to shows.
> 
> I ran the charger at 12A midday, 2A if nobody was in it and it was playing quietly to itself, and disconnected for judging. I have a DLS-45 and PowerPole 175's en-route, though I don't think I'll ever need more than a 15 could have provided (with this build).
> 
> -Todd


Hmmmmm explains some of Howard issues as well.:worried:


----------



## highly

Holy Effing Woo Hoo!

Looks like the results from the weekend were better than I expected! 

I beat all 3 Car Toys cars in Install by 4, 8, and 10 points.
I missed first by 1.1 points; 80.1 to 81.2. On a crap tune. To Sherril Roberts in a full Focal BE car.

<<< Happy Dance!>>>

Even better yet:
The next event, State Finals, is on their home turf... at the Car Toys shop in Tulsa!

Yeah, it's gonna be an interesting show. 
Game on!

-Todd


----------



## highly

2 show weekend
Patriot Autofest on Saturday, a charity event put on by Eldridge with all proceeds going to Folds of Honor.

1st Place SQ
1st Place Install
SQ Best of Show

State Finals on Sunday
1st Place SQ
1st Place Install

On Sunday I beat Sherril's GT-R by point eight (.8) points to take State. That was a tough race, as both of our cars had significant improvements in imaging, tonality, and overall presentation. Word is the GT-R went to a very respected tuner for a makeover prior to this show. My car was torn down and almost completely rebuilt to take care of small issues (rattles and buzzes) that detracted from the 'q'. In the last week and a half I put in about 100 hours to get everything as close to perfect install-wise as I could. Looks like it was juuuuust enough!










...what is Jeremy looking at in this pic? Lol!


----------



## chefhow

Way to go Todd!!!!! 

In Washington, Pa this past weekend we had Pa State Finals and I scored a 77 avg and took first in Street.


----------



## Mic10is

Good Job Todd

PA State Champion in Extreme and SQ2 for me this past weekend


----------



## highly

Awesome job to both of you!
The Team seems to be doing it's part to keep the riffraff out of first this year!


----------



## ragnaroksq

chefhow said:


> Way to go Todd!!!!!
> 
> In Washington, Pa this past weekend we had Pa State Finals and I scored a 77 avg and took first in Street.



Congrats chef. Mr Shaw said that your car was very nice. it's hard to get a compliment out of that old fart ;D


----------



## chefhow

ragnaroksq said:


> Congrats chef. Mr Shaw said that your car was very nice. it's hard to get a compliment out of that old fart ;D


Thanks James, still some things to work out before Finals but she's getting there.


----------



## KP

Congrats DIYMA'ers!


----------



## Mic10is

AcuraTLSQ said:


> Congrats DIYMA'ers!


Congrats yourself Mr.98

you should disconnect one side of your car and run with your Shyte tune just to level the playing field a level...98...damn


----------



## ErinH

hold up... you got a 98!?! WTF!?

*just checked... 97.5... holy crap, Kirk. You weren't kidding.


----------



## KP

Was early when I left. Forgot the sandbags.


----------



## shawnsr21

I guess with Kirk and Mic in extreem ill be at finals with my old truck to fight for 3rd.


----------



## highly

Don't feel bad. I'll be in a similar fight for third; Sherril Roberts, Eric Parker, and Steve Mcintyre. Kinda difficult to imagine how I'll even fit in up there (IF I make it to Finals at all...)


----------



## shawnsr21

Im going you never know, miracles do happen. I'm gona try to pull a rabbit out of my hat and see what happens. Hope to see you there.


----------



## Mic10is

shawnsr21 said:


> Im going you never know, miracles do happen. I'm gona try to pull a rabbit out of my hat and see what happens. Hope to see you there.


Shawn. I been busy with work and rebuilding a friends car for finals. so, trust me, dont worry about me.
But between you and I, we should hire a sniper or Tanya Harding of someone to take Kirk out


----------



## KP

I am but a lowly Street car playing in Extreme.


----------



## bmwproboi05

with my accord

summer of 09 for fun with some friends i hit 136
summer of 10 import face off i hit 125 mind do i did change all my gear an setting ... lol


----------

